# Flowmaster vs. Magnaflow



## Taylor J (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay, first things first, this is my first thread so let me know if I do anything wrong.:rofl:

I recently purchased a 2004 GTO and the first thing I want to do is change up the exhaust system. I was wonder how Flowmaster 44's compared to Magnaflow exhausts when it comes to cost, as well as horsepower and torque gain. I definitely want a deep, muscular sound, so I think either of these would be the right way to go, based on what I've seen and heard. Also, I want to have the exhaust tips come out in front of my rear tires. Are there any benefits or downsides to doing that? I just like the way it looks, personally.


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

Flowmaster 44 all the way!! Deep American V8 sound....


----------



## Taylor J (Sep 10, 2009)

Robocop said:


> Flowmaster 44 all the way!! Deep American V8 sound....


They do sound pretty amazing haha


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've heard that having your exhaust dump in front of your tires can raise your tire temps. But they make catbacks in that configuration...


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

in my opinion, flowmasrers sound good but the lack of a stainless steel system hurts. 2 of my friend have flowmaster systems and both of them are rotted all to hell. personally..not what i would want on my GTO.


----------



## Taylor J (Sep 10, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> I've heard that having your exhaust dump in front of your tires can raise your tire temps. But they make catbacks in that configuration...


So, for daily driving would that raise and Issue? And I didn't even consider the fact that I would have to find an exhaust system with that configuration, I wonder if anyone has it done.



goat400 said:


> in my opinion, flowmasrers sound good but the lack of a stainless steel system hurts. 2 of my friend have flowmaster systems and both of them are rotted all to hell. personally..not what i would want on my GTO.


I didn't even realize that was possible, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## nardulli (Sep 13, 2009)

Taylor J said:


> Okay, first things first, this is my first thread so let me know if I do anything wrong.:rofl:
> 
> I recently purchased a 2004 GTO and the first thing I want to do is change up the exhaust system. I was wonder how Flowmaster 44's compared to Magnaflow exhausts when it comes to cost, as well as horsepower and torque gain. I definitely want a deep, muscular sound, so I think either of these would be the right way to go, based on what I've seen and heard. Also, I want to have the exhaust tips come out in front of my rear tires. Are there any benefits or downsides to doing that? I just like the way it looks, personally.


I have an 06. The combination of a K&N cold air intake plus the Full Borla exhaust system has been terrific. Before and after Dyno results show an increase of about 20 HP at the real wheels. The sound, especially as you pass 3,000 RPM, is addicting.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

I didn't even realize that was possible, but thanks for the tip.[/QUOTE]

yea aluminized steel is cheap and dosn't hold up good to dampness, salt, condensation. just think if you got a car as nice as a gto you should put quality parts on it. stainless steel the way to go.


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

goat400 said:


> I didn't even realize that was possible, but thanks for the tip.


yea aluminized steel is cheap and dosn't hold up good to dampness, salt, condensation. just think if you got a car as nice as a gto you should put quality parts on it. stainless steel the way to go.[/QUOTE]

Unless you live in Florida....No need to worry about salty roads. I have had Flowmaster on three different cars since the 80's and never a problem!!!


----------

